# Call me what you want...I'm new.



## stjc15 (Nov 10, 2006)

I am a new person to this forum. The reason I joined is to learn more about what I hope to make a profession, and maybe give some advice from what I know. If I say something untrue, I am wide open to corrections.


----------



## mbandgeek (Nov 10, 2006)

welcome to controlbooth!

This is a great website for a beginner all the way to an expert.

from my own personal experience, there is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome.

You know one of my teachers has always emphasised that the stupid people are the one who don't ask questions...


----------



## tenor_singer (Nov 11, 2006)

As I tell my students...

"The only stupid question is the unasked one."


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2006)

Ask a question on here , you'll get more answers than you know what to do with ! I think it's a good thing ! Welcome aboard !


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard,

and in reply to this posts name, i will call you friend
your never a newbie here we all the diffirenet experiances of theatre
im sure you get bring your experise to this forum just like the rest of us


----------



## dvlasak (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome!!

Please make sure to ask and answer on a regular basis. While this is a fun "hobby" or a srtong like for some, there are also those of us here that have made it our life's work and passion. Good luck on your journey!!

Dennis


----------



## tweetersaway (Nov 18, 2006)

"More answers than you will know what to do with" so true. When I joined, I asked a question and was completely overwhelmed with the responses, I couldn't eventhink of how to reply. There is so much good information people on here are more than willing to share. All you need to do is ask, and you shall be answered some way or another. Have fun on the boards!


----------



## CHScrew (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to CB.


----------



## tweetersaway (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, there are more Wisconsinites on this forum than I thought. Whereabouts are you guys located? I'm southeast, about halfway between Madison and Milwaukee.


----------

